#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Herbalism >  >  >  Bulk herbs on the cheap

## pingping

I have seen ebay sellers and other online occult shops selling herbs for very cheap in lots.

One that caught my eye in particular was an eBay site that sold herbs in lots of 70 different types at 2 tablespoons each. {About one OZ}

I did the math on the cost per oz of about 1/4th of them as well as counting in the price of mini zip lock bags and ex-cetera. The price for each herb that has been packaged typically is about .50 an oz.

I have looked all over the Internet, the occult stores near me, and in the azura green catalogue. I even compared the prices of cheap herbal tea to the herbs available. Everywhere sells, at the cheapest, .50 for an oz.

It obvious that they would grow it; makes sense. But, an eBay seller who sells 70 different herbs wouldn't be growing them.... right?

So *where the hell do they get their herbs?*

----------


## Soror V

We have similar "bargains" on the Australian eBay site and there is an incense company that you can buy in bulk from that sells all sorts of herbs etc. However, like Lady Dunsany said, I would be a tad wary about the age of herbs - although I was told by someone that for magickal purposes age doesn't really matter, at least as much as if the herbs were for medicinal purposes. Still, my personal preference would be if such people actually know their herbs and know actually what they are selling ... And 70 herbs .. woudl you honestly need that many?

----------


## Harlock

a supermarket thats a few towns away from me actually sells basil, rosemary, and sage plants, actual plants, needless to say i grabbed a few after i recovered from my shock and glee moment. so now i have some fresh "specimens" at my disposal save mart is now one of my faviorate stores along with 99 cents and plus (i buy all my candles there usually)

----------


## pingping

My intention is to do experiments with the herbal properties of different plants.

Almost every herb book that i have read has always had different and conflicting information as well as sometimes with errors that could cause fatality.

As far as strangth lessing with age, this is never been my experience. Its the belief that counts as far as i am concerned.

----------


## Kitty

HELLO,
I am new to this sight. Nice to meet everyone!
I HAVE BEEN LOOKING ALL OVER FOR GAG ROOT!
Unfortunately I have yet to come across any.
does anyone have any suggestions where I can purchase some? 
Does gag root go by differnt names?
thank you!
have a pleasant evening,
kitty :Shy:

----------


## RÃÅ VE

> HELLO,
> I am new to this sight. Nice to meet everyone!
> I HAVE BEEN LOOKING ALL OVER FOR GAG ROOT!
> Unfortunately I have yet to come across any.
> does anyone have any suggestions where I can purchase some? 
> Does gag root go by differnt names?
> thank you!
> have a pleasant evening,
> kitty


Hi dear. The Genus is _Lobelia_. 

Henriette's Herbal Homepage

Lobelia / Lobelia inflata / Asthma Weed / Bladderpod / Emetic herb / Gagroot / Indian Tobacco / Pukeweed / Vomitroot Information

Amazon.com: Cardinal Flower - Lobelia 'Queen Victoria' - 4 Plants: Patio, Lawn & Garden

They're beautiful in La Serre.

----------


## Kitty

Hello REVE,
thank you for the helpful info!
have a great day!
Kitty

----------


## RÃÅ VE

You're very welcome. *}-)*

----------

